# F2 Savannah Kitten



## NatalieC87 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello

I have previously posted with regards to obtaining a Serval, however the council was absolutely useless and its going to be near on impossible for them to grant a DWA licence to me. :censor:

So I have decided that I would like a F2 Male Savannah. Now the question is where can I obtain one? Most breeders offer F4 and above.

If anyone knows a breeder or can point me in the right direction I would be extremely grateful.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

NatalieC87 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have previously posted with regards to obtaining a Serval, however the council was absolutely useless and its going to be near on impossible for them to grant a DWA licence to me. :censor:
> 
> ...



This is something I'm also after if u have any luck


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Because F2 males are sterile (all below F4 normally are) they are the gender normally offered as pets in the US by people breeding direct from a serval but I am not convinced there are any breeders in the UK breeding direct from a serval and of course noone would import a F2 male as a stud as it is shooting blanks.

I would suggest the only way to get an F2 male would be to get one shipped in from abroad. Though I understand F1 can be larger and look different to other generations there is every chance an F2 could just look like a SBT


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Contact these people

Home

They may be able to help you source one ( although likely have to be an import ). Apparently there is no quarantine now though.

They also give excellent advice and help.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

One part of the UK Savannah Club standards for breeders is that they do not promote the cats as anything other than domestic cats. Unlike one breeder on their listing who advertises Kittens as "cubs" :lol2: So to get into the correct mindset to speak to breeders you may need to think of them less as belonging in this Exotics section, and more as just a cat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Because F2 males are sterile (all below F4 normally are) they are the gender normally offered as pets in the US by people breeding direct from a serval but I am not convinced there are any breeders in the UK breeding direct from a serval and of course noone would import a F2 male as a stud as it is shooting blanks.
> 
> I would suggest the only way to get an F2 male would be to get one shipped in from abroad. Though I understand F1 can be larger and look different to other generations there is every chance an F2 could just look like a SBT


I think you're mixing up your Fs :lol:

The progeny from a wild cat to a domestic cat is known as an F1 and the males will be sterile. It's my understanding that F2s won't be sterile.

I agree absolutely though that the OP will be buying a cat, not a wild animal or wild cat.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> I think you're mixing up your Fs :lol:
> 
> The progeny from a wild cat to a domestic cat is known as an F1 and the males will be sterile. It's my understanding that F2s won't be sterile.
> 
> I agree absolutely though that the OP will be buying a cat, not a wild animal or wild cat.


F2s ive met have been somewhat along the lines of a bengal... with a bit more wild added in :2thumb:


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

you might try hotspot exotics or alternately i believe a1 savannahs do sell animals to the uk. it is actually true that as a rule any male below f4 would be sterile. there are rare exceptions tho as servals are mated to higher percentage savannah females. obviously themore serval the female the closer the genetics and the more chance there is of fertile males in the early generations.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> I think you're mixing up your Fs :lol:
> 
> The progeny from a wild cat to a domestic cat is known as an F1 and the males will be sterile. It's my understanding that F2s won't be sterile.
> 
> I agree absolutely though that the OP will be buying a cat, not a wild animal or wild cat.


Unfortunately it is true that in Savannahs they are not seeing many if any fertile males for a few generations. 

My first stop when I started looking into them months back was of course Wiki lol and they report there there seems to be people finding sterile issues increasing through later generations too. Seems there is a maximum fertility around 4th Generation then it could start to drop again


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm... interesting???

Not ethically agreeing with this type of cross species mating, I've never looked into it in any great depth, certainly not in Savannahs, but did a lot into Bengals originally.


----------



## acrantophis (Sep 26, 2009)

I think that almost all the established breeds we have today are a result of cross species mating, and- it also happens naturally in the wild. We love our F2 Bengal, by far the most interesting and loving animal we have owned. Link to his info below-

Home


----------



## mcgrand2 (Dec 3, 2013)

*F2 Savanah Male*

I have a beautiful F2 male Savannah from a very good line. He is 6 months old. we are unfortunately having to sell our little boy as our work commitments have gone bonkers and we are never in. Poor little guy is on his own all the time. If you are still interested in an F2 boy give me an inbox


----------

